# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  MediTech HGH

## ChinaMan

Has anybody heard of MediTech? I bought the MediTech HGH. But I a little bit worry about the HGH is giving me red welts it will go away in a 2-3 days. Is MediTech legit or should I trash it? I did a search not much info on this company. Not asking for a source but would I be able to find real HGH in a Bangkok pharmacy or give up looking for it? Thank you in advance.

----------


## diabeticknowledge

Depends on what understanding of "legit" you have

MediTech does not have any license, it is not a real company
"Somatrope" does not have any reviewed article in medicine (not to be confused with search term somatropin)
It does not have a single result online, other than UGL steroid sources online - which happen to be selling it also.

So what do we know now: Company doesnt exist, doesnt have a license, no info available, label looks naive and so on...

Conclusion: you are injecting shit-tropin, there is no way of knowing what you are injecting.

Tip. do not take prescription drugs lightly, especially drugs that are not made by real companies. Dont inject shit that is made in bathtubs

To begin with growth hormone does have some side effects, but there isnt even a way of knowing what you have...

Before you buy something you intend to put in your body, the least you can do is google it before
http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...gh-brands.html
this will save you some time on finding real brands.

https://www.norditropin.com 
this is what legit looks like, Growth hormone is primarily used for pediatric medicine and that is why the website looks like that, there is no purchase available on real websites - because its illegal to sell prescription drugs to just anyone, childrens funds and shit like that. on top of that, youll find a load of researches using Norditropin on google scholar....

It is not complicated to find out what is real, just use common sense.

----------


## ChinaMan

I been searching all over the place for Pharm grade hgh with no luck. The pharmacy here only have UGL the brand I saw was global anabolics and meditech. I have used meditech clen and win and had good results. Here is meditech web site meditechpharmaceutical.net/

----------


## redz

I would bet they aren't Hgh.

----------


## deltapapatango

Trick is to find real. Seems a lot of people are willing to spend the money.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

if it is giving you red welts, then it is for sure fake. but I was willing to bet every thing I own that it was fake anyways.

----------


## glenn1104

Lots of circles to find the lower cost real stuff it seems :\

----------

